# Lighting



## JRay8

i am thinking about building a light box. Do you filter the light when taking a pic? it seems like bare bulbs might be a little harsh. 
so far i have taken all my pics outside. a sunny day in the shade. my pics are ok but could be much better.


----------



## kevrob

Currently, I use a homemade light box as the direct lights were way to harsh when I tried it.  My box was simply a square box with the sides and top removed and I used wax paper (from the kitchen) to cover the holes.  It worked pretty well for me for the last few years.... I just purchased a light box kit from Tanga.com that was mentioned on  here - so I can't wait for it to get here to see how it works. Good luck with your photos.

If you haven't yet, you might check out Gerry Rhoades' photo tutorial in the library - I found it very helpful.  http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/pen_photography.pdf

Not sure if it helps or not - but here are my photos:  https://picasaweb.google.com/kevrob1977/Pens02?authkey=Gv1sRgCKiy97HegvKHmwE&feat=email
Not that my pens or photography are great - but, you can see how much I have progressed and I really haven't learned EVERYTHING I could from the tutorial - but what I did learn so far has helped my skills A LOT.


----------



## jbswearingen

I just built this today:



















In that last image, I haven't yet set up the lights around it.  Here are some of my first shots.  I need to play some more, but for the cost (nearly free), it can't be beat!  The "windows" are covered with an old cotton sheet I cut up and taped into place.


----------



## JRay8

Nice box. that must be fancy corrugated maple. 
i am really glad you showed me your box. i tend to over do things and seeing that brought me back a bit. i guess i dont really need a fancy rig when a simple box will do. thanks guys!


----------



## Grampy122

*Portable Photo Studio*

This is a Merax One Shot Portable Photo Studio Kit with ArcSoft PhotoStudio application and ArcSoft PhotoStudio Darkroom application. The portable tabletop kit used by millions of top PowerSeller on eBay. One Shot is perfect for most of items including: electronic gadgets, toys, beads and jewelry, handbags, coins, collectibles, cell phones accessories and a lot more.

Merax One Shot Portable Photo Studio Kit is affordable with studio quality lighting—yet perfect solution for taking professional style photo shots for your eBay auctions. 

One Shot Portable Photo Studio Kit is light weight and easy to set up, the soft light box utilizes a special woven, heat resistant, high contrast, reversible background. 

http://www.meritline.com/merax-one-...?hq_e=el&hq_m=2235712&hq_l=18&hq_v=10c96015dc


----------



## pfde4

Use a Photo tent they are available in a variety of sizes and the kits come with lights. The kits on eBay will run from $50.00 to $100.00 for the smaller kits. With these kits turn off your flash and extra lights help. *Use the proper temperature bulbs, not household bulbs. *


----------



## socdad

*



Use the proper temperature bulbs, not household bulbs. 

Click to expand...

 
What bulbs do you suggest?*


----------



## pfde4

Day light Photo bulbs
 
They run *a day**light balanced color temperature of 5500K* 5600k and 5700k range. Get low wattage 45w or lower. You can get them at any photography site they run about $20.00ea. With good lighting you can take great photos. A big problem I see here is lighting and getting to close to subject, take a step back and crop post production.


----------



## azamiryou

Grampy122 said:


> This is a Merax One Shot Portable Photo Studio Kit ...
> 
> http://www.meritline.com/merax-one-...?hq_e=el&hq_m=2235712&hq_l=18&hq_v=10c96015dc



I did a search and found the same item in an ebay store for $33.95 with free shipping, so I ordered it. It turns out it's actually the same seller (meritline).

If you count your time gathering materials and assembling a DIY setup, this one actually seems like a pretty good value at $34 shipped.


----------



## kevrob

Brad's box is almost exactly what my first box was like.  

I do agree with Matthew on purchasing a box may be the way to go.  I mentioned I just ordered the one from Tanga.com and I think it was around the same price (my wife actually was the one that ordered it).  I, personally, am tired of storing my photo box and all the lights and am looking forward to getting this box that is collapsible and easier to store - but that may not be a problem nor concern for all.


----------



## JRay8

Hey brad, i couldnt see in your photo. what did you do for a light source?


----------



## Grampy122

*Code for first 200*

Quote:
Originally Posted by Grampy122 View Post
This is a Merax One Shot Portable Photo Studio Kit ...

http://www.meritline.com/merax-one-s...q_v=10c96015dc
I did a search and found the same item in an ebay store for $33.95 with free shipping, so I ordered it. It turns out it's actually the same seller (meritline).

If you count your time gathering materials and assembling a DIY setup, this one actually seems like a pretty good value at $34 shipped. 

Use MeritLine.com coupon code MLC77JWNL1 during checkout. MeritLine has this Merax One Shot Portable Photo Studio for $28.99 after coupon code.  It includes a foldable 15.7" nylon photo soft light box, two high-output lamps, adjustable camera stand, and reversible non-reflective background cloth. Coupon expires after 200 uses.  Shipping is free

I used the code.


----------



## Daniel

outside in full sun but shade is not the same thing as a cloudy day. Not necessarily info for the OP but for anyone reading this. The issue is not less light but what type of light. you want light that is being scattered and shade does not break up sunlight and scatter it around like clouds do. If it did you could simply turn on very bright lights in your house and then make shade for the pen with a piece of card board. And when you are trying to get the right type of light the color range (temperature) also matters but that can be fixed in other ways. I say one thing at a time. WOrk on getting the light defused then work on the type of bulb. then you can work on how many of them and where they are placed. after all that you can start in on things like composition blah blah blah. it never really ends.


----------



## jbswearingen

JRay8 said:


> Hey brad, i couldnt see in your photo. what did you do for a light source?




The setup I used isn't what I'm going to stick with.  For these shots, I used a couple of small lamps, removed the shades, and propped them with books to the sides of the box.  Then I took a floor lamp and rigged it to hang above the box.

When I get back from a trip in a couple of weeks I'll go buy some articulated desk lamps likes this one:






They can be "aimed" at the windows on the box.


----------



## Dave Turner

I made a light box setup for under $30 that works nicely for me. It is based on a white Styrofoam cooler (the cheapest one I could fine - about $3). I bought 3 inexpensive utility clamp-on lights. The kind with the big round aluminum reflectors similar to these. I removed the clamps. I cut holes through the "top" and both sides of my lightbox large enough to hold the light reflectors by friction fit. The top light just rests on top of the hole, taped in place. I then taped white tissue paper (the kind you wrap gift items with) inside the box over the lights. I used a double thickness. For the background, I use a piece of white poster board curved inside the box so there is no visible corner at the bottom back. I planned to experiment with other colors but white looks great so I never got around to other colors. I placed daylight fluorescent bulbs inside the fixtures. I think they were 40 watt equivalent (10 watts on the bulb).

I use a second piece of white posterboard handheld over the front of the box. This piece has an oblong hole cut into it to put the camera lens through. This reflects a little more light from the front and lessens the amount of dark reflections on the metal parts. I initially used a tripod, but this arrangement puts out more than enough light for easy handheld shooting with image stabilization so I just shoot all handheld now. I use a little pea-sized ball of Blu-Tack to hold the pens with the clip up. I can remove any of this that shows in the photos using GIMP.  I've used this arrangement for all of the photos on my web site.


----------



## pfde4

Be careful you don’t start a fire.  Styrofoam has a low melting point.


----------



## Dave Turner

pfde4 said:


> Be careful you don’t start a fire.  Styrofoam has a low melting point.



That's why I use only fluorescent bulbs. The fixtures don't even get warm at all.


----------



## JRay8

Some scrap plywood a few lamps and this is what i came up with...










i had some scrap lexan that i sanded with an orbital sander to filter the light. here are my first attempts at some new photos...


----------



## jbswearingen

Ray--

Your first two shots are a bit dark.  Are you using a manual camera or point and shoot?

Your third appears a bit "soft".  That might be a function of you compression program, though.  It doesn't show enough sharp detail.

How are you standing them up?  Is that a nail or a tack I see?


----------



## JRay8

i thought they were a but dark too. 
i have a point and shoot camera. i dont have any good photo software. i do have paint shop pro but i dont think it is geared towards this.
and yes, that is a nail. :biggrin:


----------



## jbswearingen

JRay8 said:


> i thought they were a but dark too.
> i have a point and shoot camera. i dont have any good photo software. i do have paint shop pro but i dont think it is geared towards this.
> and yes, that is a nail. :biggrin:



Can you put your camera into "manual" mode?  If so, you want to use a tripod and set the aperture way down to between 11 and 22.  

I think I'll do the same to support my pens...a nail!


(edit)

I'm on a different monitor now and they appear brighter.  It may just be my monitor at work.  I would still brighten a bit more.  Are you using a flash on the camera?  If so, don't.  It's self-defeating.


----------



## JRay8

i played with the camera settings. i am getting better results but i think i am limited by the camera. what do yall think?


----------



## azamiryou

Definitely getting better.


----------



## knight_muzzleloader

The blue pen is fantastic and so is the picture....nice


----------



## Jim15

The picture and the pen are awesome.


----------



## jbswearingen

I hate to rain on a parade, but one is very rarely ever limited by the camera.  Even cheap cameras will take wonderful shots in the hands of somebody who knows what they're doing.

You just need more practice to get to learn your camera better.

www.dgrin.com is a great forum for digital photography fans.


----------



## JRay8

jbswearingen said:


> I hate to rain on a parade, but one is very rarely ever limited by the camera. Even cheap cameras will take wonderful shots in the hands of somebody who knows what they're doing.
> 
> You just need more practice to get to learn your camera better.
> 
> www.dgrin.com is a great forum for digital photography fans.


 
but heres my camera...









:wink:


----------



## its_virgil

I actually have two of these. The lights aren't much....not nearly enough. Other than the lights, they are really nice photo cubes.
Do a good turn daily!
don



Grampy122 said:


> http://www.meritline.com/merax-one-...?hq_e=el&hq_m=2235712&hq_l=18&hq_v=10c96015dc


----------

